# Cunningham Skinks



## koubee (Dec 8, 2007)

Just after a caresheet for a cunningham skink.
I got one at the VHS meet auction and he is mighty cute.
Will post pics later.


----------



## koubee (Dec 9, 2007)

so no one has any info..........................hmmmm mighty strange.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing you really need to know about cunninghams, only that if you manage to kill it, you shouldn't be keeping herps . They eat a wide variety of greens / flowers, meat, insects ect.. can be kept in a wide variety of temperatures, and are highly territorial, making it near impossible to introduce a "mate" to your colony.


----------



## tommygun295 (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.alexhuereptiles.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-112.html


----------



## koubee (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you, an no JasonL i won't kill it, it was a most odd thing for you to say.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2007)

ah, I was just hinting that it is a sp. that really doesn't need a care sheet, might be an odd way of saying it, but i'm an odd person, just ask my wife


----------



## koubee (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL thats cool. I've seemed to have worked out the cunningham anyway, he's pretty easy to care for.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 15, 2007)

koubee id say u have a victorian cunningham,i find there just like blotched blueys to keep in regards to temps ect,eg cold hardy,mine live outdoors in melb with my blotchys and waterdragons and thrive,they are more active in cool weather than my blotchies to,maybe cause there like blueys on roids with there activity anyways,lol,good luck


----------

